# Windows Media Center 2005



## Square Eye (Jul 3, 2006)

Who has this and do you use it regularly?

Is it good quality sound and video?


----------



## HUNARI (Jul 5, 2006)

Its ok.
Nothing to bragg about.


----------



## Sauna (Jul 19, 2006)

Quality of sounds and video of course depends on your screen and external audio (speakers sound card). But it's good for media (doh).


----------



## LoneJeeper (Aug 3, 2006)

i've got it running on a spare PC with an all-in-wonder card... makes a handy TiVo/storage/media center.   If i didn't have the equipment gathering dust already i would have bought an ebay TiVo.

lj


----------

